# 94 Pathfinder Starter Relay Location?



## gdixon9 (Mar 12, 2007)

Where exactly is the thing? Is called something else? Any pictures would be greatly appreciated!!!

It is probably really obvious, but I figured I would ask the experts.


----------



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is the starter solenoid









It attaches to the starter housing (top of photo)


----------



## iamamin (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow... now this is why this is the BEST forum out there!!!! Nice pic's


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

That's the solenoid for the starter, yes. 

There are actually quite a few things in line with the starter itself that can go bad. The relay that controls starter operation, however, is the Interlock or Inhibitor Relay, which should be in the relay block on the passenger's side fender under the hood. Depends on whether you have a manual transmission or an automatic.


----------



## gdixon9 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Thank you guys SSSOOOO much...but still have problem*

Thank you very much for the pictures and response!!! I really appreciate everyone's help and time reading in to my post. Unfortunately, the problem is still there. This weekend I took the starter out and had it bench tested at the local parts store. The starter is fine,...fired every time they tried it. I have an *automatic transmission* if that helps. I did replace the negative battery cable and the "*main relay"* in the relay box on the passenger side under the hood. Problem still there. 

Does anyone think it could be the ignition switch on the steering column/dash? Reason I ask is that sometimes (about 2/3's) if I jiggle the wiring under there it will catch. Others I have to let the temperature cool down before anything will "click".

Another piece of the puzzle is I tested the battery and it spits out 12 volts no problem. Also, the dash and door chime all turn on when I turn the key to the "on" position. The door chime is starting to get annoying lately.

Any ways, thanks again guys!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I read about one guy's problem with the same thing and his ignition switch was only putting out about 7 volts to the electrical system that operates the starter. You might take off the column cover and test the contacts/solder points on the back of the ignition switch.


----------



## SEv6 (Nov 7, 2003)

go to your local nissan dealer with your VIN number and have them check to make sure your pathy need one, some 94 model do have the relay and some don't, i got a 94 pathfinder that doesn't have the starter relay, i was having the same problem that you have , after 3 starter from the different auto part store i end up bought one from the dealer and the problem gone away for good, i guess some remanufacture starter have very shitty solenoid in them, don't bother check the ignition switch, i also did replace the ignition switch but that did not fix the problem.


----------



## gdixon9 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks to all for responding, specifically *88pathoffroad* & *SEv6*. I really appreciate your suggestions. I will try the switch voltage this week. Unfortunately, I do not have the money for a new starter just yet, especially one from the dealer, but I will check out the VIN number idea for now. I'm narrowing it down,...slowly. Thanks again guys!

On to my alarm system spazzing out when the rear gate heats up the sensor in the locking mechanism expands and looses its connection. The alarm thinks the door is open when the vehicle is locked and "armed". I managed to piss off some neighbors lately, but hey it's a big electronic machine and things go wrong from time to time. I read somewhere around here some one inserting a couple of washers to raise the anchor plate and some one else jamming a nail in the locking mechanism itself. Should be a quick fix, heh, heh.


----------

